# Pikes peak ev race results!!!



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

Have they done the race yet? Not keeping up but interested a bit.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

ruckus said:


> If you have any news of the race results, video, or gossip, this is the place to post it!


I found this by David: http://www.electricracenews.com/201...es.html?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter

As a side note, I did a wire harness and bench test for a motor/controller to be used in one of the EVs to compete. However I don't know the team name. I'll know the car when I see it. So I hope they run. 

major


----------



## Brute Force (Aug 28, 2010)

The Pikes Peak event is next weekend. I can hardly wait!


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Brute Force said:


> The Pikes Peak event is next weekend. I can hardly wait!


Brute dude,

It has been postponed due to fire. You have to wait a bit longer. 

http://www.gazette.com/sports/date-140958-osborne-tuesday.html 

major


----------



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

major said:


> ...As a side note, I did a wire harness and bench test for a motor/controller to be used in one of the EVs to compete. However I don't know the team name. I'll know the car when I see it. So I hope they run.
> 
> major


Heh... I bet this was for Kleenspeed. I only know this because they bought our throttle assembly, and then proceeded to ask me lots of technical questions which, they admitted, their inverter/motor package supplier should have answered. Not too impressive, that.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Tesseract said:


> Heh... I bet this was for Kleenspeed.


No. I've seen those guys' shop a few years back. They were running ACPropulsion drives then.


----------



## Elithion (Oct 6, 2009)

The start of the course is less than 1 mile from the edge of the fire, at the bottom left edge of this map of the fire.

Pikes Peak Hill Climb website: "PPIHC is working hard to find a new date for the 90th running." Right now they're trying for the 3rd through the 8th of July.

EVs:


1 Nobuhiro Tajima Tokyo, Japan Electric 2012 Tajima Motor Monster Sport Pikes Peak Specail 1 No
2 Boris Said Carlsbad, CA Electric 1995 BMW M3 13 Yes
3 Ikuo Hanawa Ibaraki, Japan Electric 2011 Summit Her-02 16 No
4 Hiroshi Masuoka Iruma, Japan Electric 2012 Mitsubishi Motors i-MiEV Evolution 32 Yes
5 Beccy Gordan Dana Point, CA Electric 2012 Mitsubishi Motors i-MiEV 34 Yes
6 Fumio Nutahara Japan Electric 2012 Toyota Motorsport TMG EVP002 230 Yes
7 Elias Anderson Austin, TX Electric 2012 HCE Lightning XP12 311 Yes


----------



## ruckus (Apr 15, 2009)

major said:


> ..I did a wire harness and bench test for a motor/controller to be used in one of the EVs to compete..


Were you sworn to secrecy? or can you share a few details about an 'anonymous' set up? 

Anyone using co2 blasts or other trickery to cool the motor? In such a short race, a dry-ice hopper would probably work too..


----------



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

Elithion said:


> ...1 Nobuhiro Tajima Tokyo, Japan Electric 2012 Tajima Motor Monster Sport Pikes Peak Specail 1 No


Monster Tajima isn't racing!?! Woohoo! The rest of us have a chance!!



And maj, they *were* running AC Propulsion... They chose them over us a few years ago, and then they chose the Rinehart system over us again this year. Not that I'm bitter or anything...


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Elithion said:


> EVs:
> 
> 
> 1 Nobuhiro Tajima Tokyo, Japan Electric 2012 Tajima Motor Monster Sport Pikes Peak Specail 1 No
> ...


Thanks Elith.

I can guess which team I helped. Can you Tess  I guessing one of these others is running your 3000A box. Which one would that be  

And ruck, we wouldn't want to affect the gaming odds, so I'd better just keep quiet 

That fire might make them run faster. Seriously though....Fire is a real bummer


----------



## ruckus (Apr 15, 2009)

Tesseract said:


> ..they chose the Rinehart system over us again this year. Not that I'm bitter or anything...


On the Rinehart site I see their biggest available controller is only 150kw. They do list a 350kw available soon. Wonder if the racers got a beta release of the 350kw.

I imagine the race teams heavily consider motor cooling ability (continuous hp) over peak power. Motor heat is the real battle in this race (other than those pesky corners  ).


----------



## rwaudio (May 22, 2008)

Tesseract said:


> Monster Tajima isn't racing!?! Woohoo! The rest of us have a chance!!
> 
> 
> 
> And maj, they *were* running AC Propulsion... They chose them over us a few years ago, and then they chose the Rinehart system over us again this year. Not that I'm bitter or anything...


I thought the same thing when I first saw it..... however after some browsing..


First Name Last Name Hometown Class Year Make Model Race Number *Rookie*
1 Nobuhiro Tajima Tokyo, Japan Electric 2012 Tajima Motor Monster Sport Pikes Peak Specail 1 *No*

Rookie goes with No... 
He's racing...


----------



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

major said:


> ...
> I can guess which team I helped. Can you Tess  I guessing one of these others is running your 3000A box. Which one would that be  .


Well, it's not one of the Japanese teams 

We're in the BMW M3 that Boris Said is driving. I love the Pikes Peak Hill Climb but I'm really fired up (er, poor choice of words) this year. I just hope Shiva doesn't live up to her namesake...


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Tesseract said:


> I love the Pikes Peak Hill Climb.


I wonder why they call it a hill. Also, why the Japanese (electrics) are so fond to race it. Well, I hope your controller makes it to the top. And my wires


----------



## ruckus (Apr 15, 2009)

major said:


> I wonder why ...the Japanese (electrics) are so fond to race it. Well, I hope your controller makes it to the top. And my wires


It is the perfect race for electrics. Short. Very short. Lots of corners, so torque out of the corners is a major factor. Who has torque?

Electrics.

Power out of the corners and don't crash. You are winner. Simple.


----------



## Tatsushige (Mar 24, 2011)

I wish they showed this on TV in Japan


----------



## Overlander23 (Jun 15, 2009)

And it's at altitude... which favors electrics.



ruckus said:


> It is the perfect race for electrics. Short. Very short. Lots of corners, so torque out of the corners is a major factor. Who has torque?


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

major said:


> Brute dude,
> 
> It has been postponed due to fire. You have to wait a bit longer.


Mark your calendars. Scheduled for August 12th  

http://www.usacracing.com/ppihc


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Here's my guy. Ref: http://dsrforum.yuku.com/topic/9228/Pikes-Peak-Hill-Climb-NovaKar










running order
name, number plate, car, qualifying times

Nobuhiro Tajima 1 (Monster Sport E-RUNNER Pikes Peak Special) 2:36
Fumio Nutahara 230 (toyota evpoo2) 2:44
Elias Anderson 311 (HCE Lightning XP12) 2:58
Hiroshi Masuoka 32 (Mitsubishi i-MiEV Prototype) ??
Ikuo Hanawa 16 (EV Sports Concept HER-02) 2:55
Micheal Bream 13 (bmw m3) 3:11
Becky Gordan 34 ( Mitsubishi i-MiEV) 3:54


----------



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

Every one of these guys better have a GoPro. I want some videos dammit!


----------



## CBrune (Nov 12, 2009)

> running order
> name, number plate, car, qualifying times
> 
> Nobuhiro Tajima 1 (Monster Sport E-RUNNER Pikes Peak Special) 2:36
> ...


Hello All,
Just to clarify these are not the qualifying times. These are times from Practice 3 (top section). However, they are the same order as the qualifying times. The #32 car crashed (fortunately driver is OK) on his 2nd run of the first day. They did not show for Practice Day 2 or 3, but I hope they put the car back together for the race.

All of the other cars are doing quite well and have quite respectable times (except for the i-Miev) compared to the gas powered cars. Elias is a first time PPIHC racer and is doing quite well considering his lack of experience with the course.

Since we have stickers on two cars I can reveal that Rinehart Motion Systems has controllers in both the Tajima car and the HCE car. Both cars are doing an excellent job.

The #16 car still has an AC propulsion inverter.
The #32 car has 3 of the i-Miev systems in a custom chassis, which last I saw had a very crushed front end.
And as stated earlier the EV West car #13 has the Shiva controller, which is quite impressive looking.

Hopefully tomorrow will bring a very exciting and successful race for all. Although I hope that the #1 and #311 cars do the best!

Regards,
Chris Brune


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

EV West should do very well, he has modified his motor and balanced his car. The Shiva will handle the rest, not sure I like his batteries though. I am hoping he does well.


----------



## Elithion (Oct 6, 2009)

Overall results.

There are 7 EVs:
1st.: #230 Fumio Nutahara Japan Toyota Motorsport (race car).................... 10:15.380 OVERALL: 6th!
2nd: #32 Hiroshi Masuoka Iruma Japan Mitsubishi Motors (race car).................10:30.850 OVERALL: 8th!
3rd: #311 Elias Anderson Austin TX HCE (race car).......................................11:00.857 OVERALL: 13th!
4th.: #13 Michael Bream Carlsbad CA BMW (sedan car).........,.......................11:58.929
5th: #16 Ikuo Hanawa Ibaraki Japan Summit (race car).................................11:58.974
6th: #34 Beccy Gordon Dana Point CA Mitsubishi Motors (sedan car)...............15:10.557
na: #1 Nobuhiro Tajima Tokyo Japan........................................................ Did not finish

Tajima did not finish: fire in the cockpit after 1/2 mile, driver is fine. They are having problems towing him back down, because of direct drive, and because battery keeps on of catching tire. They can't leave the car up there, because of the danger of starting a forest fire.

The fastest time overall, and best time ever, is 9:46: Rhys Millen.


----------



## rwaudio (May 22, 2008)

Elithion said:


> I am watching the progress, live, right now.
> 
> Did Lightning motors' bike (# 311) crap out? They had good times for sections 1-3, and then all the numbers were reset to 0.


Both electrics have been like that.... 
Ikuo Hanawa showed a time of 12:47 breifly but now shows 0:00

Elias Anderson 12:13.906


----------



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

Am I the only one scratching his head at that live timing page???



edit - I saw the times for Anderson and someone else *ever so briefly*...


----------



## Qer (May 7, 2008)

Tesseract said:


> Am I the only one scratching his head at that live timing page???


Nope. I can't make heads or tails out of that mess. It doesn't help that I can't resize the page to avoid the annoying vertical scroll bar that's at the bottom of the page.

Sooo. Someone that manages to figure all those weird numbers out, how are the electrics holding up against the gas cars? Decent? Outstanding? Horribly...?

The suspense is poking me in the belly button in a rather annoying way!


----------



## Elithion (Oct 6, 2009)

Electric is next.
You can hear a live broadcast on Internet Explorer (requires M$ Silverlight plug-in).


----------



## Jan (Oct 5, 2009)

Qer said:


> It doesn't help that I can't resize the page to avoid the annoying vertical scroll bar that's at the bottom of the page.


This might be help a bit:

http://livetiming.net/USAC/

But still not clear to me. None of the EV's have started yet?


----------



## Elithion (Oct 6, 2009)

Jan said:


> None of the EV's have started yet?


Only one so far, which failed.
Please follow my post, above: I am updating it as news comes in.


----------



## Jan (Oct 5, 2009)

First finished ev at overall position 7. Not bad.


----------



## Jan (Oct 5, 2009)

Next one: 4th place. This is going very good so far.


----------



## Qer (May 7, 2008)

Ok, next stupid questions: 

Why does some vehicles have an "m" in the number? Motorbike?

What does "PIC" stand for?

What are those "Section 1" to "Section 4"? Some vehicles only have 1:00:00.0 on those but still seems to have finished the race. How come?

This confuses me, even though it makes me happy the EVs are doing great. EVEN in the spectacular failure department...


----------



## Elithion (Oct 6, 2009)

> Why does some vehicles have an "m" in the number? Motorbike?

Yes.

> What does "PIC" stand for?

Position in class.

> What are those "Section 1" to "Section 4"? 

The sections: Halfway Picnic, Glen Cove, 16 Mile, Summit

> Some vehicles only have 1:00:00.0 on those but still seems to have finished the race. How come?

It's only in the section times. It's a default if the actual value is not known.


----------



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

Another fantastic race! I can't believe how well EV West did with a car that cost less than other teams tire budget!!!


----------



## ruckus (Apr 15, 2009)

News from EVDL...

Here are the results for the EV class of the Pikes Peak Hill Climb 2012
(http://livetiming.net/USAC/Default.asp?Class=Electric).

Excellent showing for EVs! At of now, 3 of the top 10 are EVs!

There were 7 EVs:
1st.: #230 Fumio Nutahara Japan Toyota Motorsport (race
car).................... 10:15.380 OVERALL: 4th!*
2nd: #32 Hiroshi Masuoka Iruma Japan Mitsubishi Motors (race
car).................10:30.850 OVERALL: 5th!*
3rd: #311 Elias Anderson Austin TX HCE (Lightning Motors
motorcycle)...........11:00.857 OVERALL: 9th!*
4th.: #13 Michael Bream Carlsbad CA BMW (sedan
car).........,.......................11:58.929
5th: #16 Ikuo Hanawa Ibaraki Japan Summit (race
car).................................11:58.974
6th: #34 Beccy Gordon Dana Point CA Mitsubishi Motors (sedan
car)...............15:10.557
na: #1 Nobuhiro Tajima Tokyo
Japan........................................................ Did not finish

* Note: as of this writing, the race is not yet over, so the overall
standings may change.

Nobuhiro Tajima, the favorite and overall record holder, did not finish:
fire in the cockpit after 1/2 mile, driver is fine. They had problems towing
him back down, because of direct drive, and because battery kept on of
catching tire. They couldn't leave the car up there, because of the danger
of starting a forest fire.

For your reference, the fastest time overall (so far) this year is 9:52
(Carlin Dunne on a Ducati motorcycle) and fastest time ever is 9:51
(Nobuhiro Tajima, 2007).

-----
Davide Andrea
Elithion

Thanks Davide! 

That 3 of top 10 are EV's is VERY significant given their small entry numbers. This suggests EV's could soon dominate short-duration racing like hill-climbs and rallys with short sections. Then there is off-road, trials, bogging, etc ...


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Tesseract said:


> Another fantastic race! I can't believe how well EV West did with a car that cost less than other teams tire budget!!!


Hey Tess,

Congratulations on your little motor controller making the top of the "hill" and finishing well.

And Davide,

The #311 is a 4 wheeler, not a motorcycle. Lightning Motorcycles did assist the team and thus is included in naming. See my post #20 for a photo of 311. And thanks for the results postings. Helped a lot 

major


----------



## ruckus (Apr 15, 2009)

LithiumaniacsEVRacing said:


> EV West should do very well, he has modified his motor and balanced his car. The Shiva will handle the rest, not sure I like his batteries though. I am hoping he does well.


What batt configuration is he running? That's a lot of amps to pull for a solid 10 minutes...


----------



## rwaudio (May 22, 2008)

ruckus said:


> Nobuhiro Tajima, the favorite and overall record holder, did not finish:
> fire in the cockpit after 1/2 mile, driver is fine. They had problems towing
> him back down, because of direct drive, and because battery kept on of
> catching tire. They couldn't leave the car up there, because of the danger
> of starting a forest fire.


It's too bad Tajima went up in flames, in the practice video he looks smooth and the car sounds good.


----------



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

major said:


> Hey Tess,
> 
> Congratulations on your little motor controller making the top of the "hill" and finishing well.


And you as well, maj!

I'm seriously impressed with the electrics this year. They aren't just bringing up the rear anymore, they are moving to the top of the line. Pretty soon (like next year or the following) you will have to run an electric if you want to be in the top half of the times!


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Tesseract said:


> And you as well, maj!


Thanks. I guess we should say congrats to CBrune and Qer also. Some of their handiwork was on the top of the hill today


----------



## Jan (Oct 5, 2009)

Do I understand it correct that due to accidents and stuff most of the Open Wheel and Time Attack class where not allowed to start anymore? The Time Attack class sounds competetive. Or not?


----------



## drivin98 (May 9, 2008)

Jan said:


> Do I understand it correct that due to accidents and stuff most of the Open Wheel and Time Attack class where not allowed to start anymore? The Time Attack class sounds competetive. Or not?


According to what I've heard, weather played a part.


----------



## Batterypoweredtoad (Feb 5, 2008)

I give lots of credit to guys who can drive up a treacherous mountain road at full tilt with such an annoying siren going.


----------



## Jan (Oct 5, 2009)

drivin98 said:


> According to what I've heard, weather played a part.


Why do they let the most competetive classes start so late then, with this risk? Now it's still not clear how well the EV's have performed.


----------



## CrazyAl (May 9, 2011)

ruckus said:


> News from EVDL...
> 
> Here are the results for the EV class of the Pikes Peak Hill Climb 2012
> (http://livetiming.net/USAC/Default.asp?Class=Electric).
> ...


From a statistical point of view, one could say that EVs dominated Pike's Peak. Here are the stats that I collated:

The figures show that less than 4% of the entrants were EV racers.


86% of EV racers completed the Pike’s Peak International Hill Climb.


Half of the EV racers who completed the climb were in the top 8% of the entire field.


Women made up 14% of EV racers at Pike’s Peak.

More background info about the EV racers stats are available.


----------



## blooot (Jul 27, 2011)

Hi guys, I was up on the hill and here's some video I took of the EV competitors

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MtK0TfwTApM&feature=youtu.be


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

blooot said:


> Hi guys, I was up on the hill and here's some video I took of the EV competitors
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MtK0TfwTApM&feature=youtu.be


Very kool  Thanks.


----------



## ruckus (Apr 15, 2009)

blooot said:


> Hi guys, I was up on the hill and here's some video I took of the EV competitors
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MtK0TfwTApM&feature=youtu.be


WOW! Thanks for posting that!   

I thought the EVwest driver did very well for an amateur. What a rush that must have been.


----------



## Qer (May 7, 2008)

major said:


> Thanks. I guess we should say congrats to CBrune and Qer also. Some of their handiwork was on the top of the hill today


Aaaw, you're too nice. 



blooot said:


> Hi guys, I was up on the hill and here's some video I took of the EV competitors
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MtK0TfwTApM&feature=youtu.be


 Seems all the electric cars has some kind of annoying siren. I guess that's some kind of precaution because they're "too silent". People can't hear the screeching tires!?



ruckus said:


> WOW! Thanks for posting that!
> 
> I thought the EVwest driver did very well for an amateur. What a rush that must have been.


Yeah. When I knew EV West were gonna participate I watched some videos on youtube and quickly decided I wouldn't even run shot gun. In any of the cars! 

Although, it'd been great to be there seeing it. With both feet safely on the ground. On a safe distance from the tarmac. On a hill...

I'm not chicken! I'm just safety aware!


----------



## EV West (Jan 12, 2012)

Hey guys!

Michael Bream from EV West checking in here. Wow! What an event. As EV'ers we have a lot to be proud of. There was so much interest in the EV class this year. We had a huge amount of folks poking around the car and asking really good questions. Not the usual "you ruined a good car" comments. 

Our M3 (which we were told was the first conversion to run Pikes) ran extremely well. We bested many many street cars, including another '95 BMW M3 running the S52 gas motor, and when you narrow the field to 'street legal' cars, the M3 really shined. 

The car had soooo much power and torque out of the turns, we turned the controller down time and time again, and even another time on race day. It just had so much power, it wasn't needed. (can't wait to turn it back up again!)

We just got home, and we will update with pictures and video soon. In the meantime, I suggest following us on Facebook, as the media is posted there first. (yeah, I know, FB is lame, but good at disseminating media)

http://www.facebook.com/ElectricVehicleWest

Here's the video from the 3 sections of practice. Lower, middle, and upper.

















The massive amounts of torque made the rear end a little loose, even with race slicks, yet the car was a total blast to drive, and the E36 chassis is one of the most competent of all street chassis. You can over-rotate the body, and still bring it back with steering input. 

We will be back on the Peak next year, and hope to continue our quest to be the fastest street legal EV on the mountain.

Another item that wasn't mentioned much is the sheer amount of EV engineers on the mountain. Tajima had a crew of no less than 27 engineers with him, and another dozen folks from GoPro. It was madness just to watch it. Same with Toyota Motor Germany, Mitsubishi, and Yokohama (whom we beat). There was just an absolutely insane amount of support for these guys. On our side, we had myself, Matt Hauber, and my dad, plus our 2 girls. That's it, but I wouldn't trade it for the world. We figured just their budget to get there was more than our whole entire budget for the car and the race.

We also missed out on another form of support, oxygen. It turns out most racers will take oxygen during the race. Man, was I winded at 14,140 feet after the race. And then it started snowing and hailing.....

I want to personally thank George and Hunter Hamstra at NetGain Motors, and Sebastien Bourgeois, Patrick Osbourne, and Jeffrey Jenkins at Evnetics. You guys are the best, and should be commended for your involvement and help in EV motorsport.

Also worth noting is Bilstein, Ground-Control, Turner Motorsport, Autobahn, and Midnight Oil. These guys really stepped it up and totally believed and committed to EV racing. Please consider supporting these fine companies in any future project.

Well, that's it for now... we'll check in later with more media. 

Big thanks to this community, you are the best!

Stay tuned for our 2012 Baja 1000 effort in November!!!!!

-Michael Bream, #13 EV Class PPIHC 2012


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Congrats, looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## tomofreno (Mar 3, 2009)

EV West said:


> Hey guys!
> ...Another item that wasn't mentioned much is the sheer amount of EV engineers on the mountain. Tajima had a crew of no less than 27 engineers with him, and another dozen folks from GoPro. It was madness just to watch it. Same with Toyota Motor Germany, Mitsubishi, and Yokohama (whom we beat). There was just an absolutely insane amount of support for these guys. On our side, we had myself, Matt Hauber, and my dad, plus our 2 girls. That's it, but I wouldn't trade it for the world. We figured just their budget to get there was more than our whole entire budget for the car and the race...


 Makes a diyer proud!


----------

